# How to help those dangly parts.



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I was suppose to be getting all kinds of stuff done this weekend. Instead I ended up in the forest with Catan and his buddies both Saturday and Sunday. Can't even say it was because we had nice weather cause it rained all weekend and the foot paths were all covered in several inches of water. Oh well he had a blast.

Here's my question, his under belly and 'dangly' parts are so cut up from running through the brush. He's not nuetered and boy do those things take a beating. He's got cuts, welts, bruising and some bleeding. Also, both hind paws are a bit bloody and pussy looking - not the pads but up between the toes.

We gave him a bath each night as the water he was running in was not the cleanist. Is there anything else we can do for him? He seemed to spend the whole night cleaning or sucking on some body part. I don't want to have to go to the vet with him after every run. My instinct is to just leave him be. Is there anything I should be doing for him? He had way too much fun to even consider not letting him run free.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Make sure he stays clean. Maybe give him a bath with a medicated shampoo. Maybe use some bacitracin on the nastier cuts.
It sounds as if he was in some pretty rough cover so you may consider getting him a set of dog boots and a chest/belly protector. As for the dangly parts, he's going to have work that one out. I don't know of a vest that protects the parts, yet still allows them to urinate.

Here's a link to give ya' an idea;

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Dog-Boots-Vests/


----------

